# Lowering tire pressure works wonders (4:47 video)



## macmarc (20 Jan 2017)

Hey guys, 

this is my first thread here 

I would like to show you this video which shows how simply deflating the tires of a truck can help driving through snow (as shown in the video), sand (desert), mud etc.
The video was made in Austria and I think it is remarkable how the truck doesn't need any snow chains whatsoever: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZFg2omAako

What do you guys think? I guess every army in the world faces problems in difficult terrain. Any experiences within Canada?

Looking forward to hear about your thoughts!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2017)

We did this with AVGPs, I remember particularly the Bison we would drop the TPs from 42(?)psi for highway/hardstand to 25psi for cross country.  The lower TP with the extra set of wheels (compared to Cougar/Grizz) and a good driver, it would really make a difference.  Loved driving that piece of kit.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2017)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> We did this with AVGPs, I remember particularly the Bison we would drop the TPs from 42(?)psi for highway/hardstand to 25psi for cross country.  The lower TP with the extra set of wheels (compared to Cougar/Grizz) and a good driver, it would really make a difference.  Loved driving that piece of kit.



See what happens when you read the manuals....... [


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2017)

;D

I didn't mention how most dvr's moaned when it was time to bump the TP back up for a roadmove...hard work, holding that airhose in place!   >


----------



## macmarc (20 Jan 2017)

So, you could deflate the tires but when you hit the road again there was no possibility of "re-inflating" them again?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2017)

It was done manually;  we would have to connect an air hose to the pressure tank and pump up 8 rather large tires to the higher PSI.  IIRC it would take about 20mins or so.  Was just something extra to do on first/half parades.


----------



## macmarc (20 Jan 2017)

I see. The good thing with the system in the video is, that they replace the standard valves with quick coupling valves, which have a much larger cross section. Hence, all tires can be inflated at the same time with roughly 800l of air a minute. I guess that would be the next step with regards to efficiency


----------

